

An attempt to make a better TV Guide - voidfiles
http://staytuned.in

======
voidfiles
Any critiques would be helpful.

~~~
papyromancer
I would like to see less generalized showtimes. That's gonna be a doozy of a
task, I know, what with the time zone scheduling thing that I've never thought
to look into too closely.

And really, for my purposes it's not necessary because I know most shows will
be available online if I tune it at the wrong time.

For anyone who, like me, watches just a few shows on a regular basis, this is
the perfect program guide.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
USA only?

~~~
voidfiles
That is a really good point. I want to go international, but there are two
problems. One, I don't have a great data source. My data source is extremely
limiting. Two, I am the only person, and I only write English.

Also I am at version 1, I am listening to all the feedback I get and I will
continue to iterate to make a better site.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Acknowledged. I suspect that writing only English is much less of a problem
than your data source(s). I can't critique, though, without seeing relevant TV
programs.

Good luck ...

FWIW: I'm based in the UK.

------
papyromancer
I love it. Any chance of eztv.it integration?

~~~
voidfiles
emmmm, that's though. I use eztv.it, but I just am not sure if I want to go
that route just yet. At this point I am really open to helping someone create
a bookmarklette, or like a grease monkey script.

I am just fresh out of the gate and would love to do a small number of things
with this site really well.

So maybe at some point, but I would look out for an aftermarket hack before it
shows up on the site.

~~~
papyromancer
My comment was primarily tongue in cheek, but the grease monkey idea is
excellent. The organization of your site is like eztv _in the future_ _crazy
future hands_ , and I'm using it daily to keep track of if I need to turn on
the tv and/or head over to eztv.

Cheers

